
Gum disease tied to Alzheimer's disease risk - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/29/well/mind/gum-disease-tied-to-alzheimers-disease-risk.html
======
bookofjoe
>Periodontal Disease and Incident Dementia

[https://n.neurology.org/content/early/2020/07/29/WNL.0000000...](https://n.neurology.org/content/early/2020/07/29/WNL.0000000000010312)

